# Water Tower



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi All,
Just finished my Water Tower in O Scale. The basic kit is from JV Models. I added some items and used Grandt Line Nut, Bolt Castings. The chains are from Builders-in-Scale.The concrete footings were made using casting plaster. The rooftop water regulator and inspection hatch are scratch built as is the board-by-board frost box and the tank bands were made from cut copper bands. The Lamp shade is Grandt Line also. My idea...they do have problems at night, right? I've included a lot of close-up detail photos.
Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:

I am adding a few shots here as I know eventually they will disappear from Photobucket, and there won't be anything to look at here.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks ED. I have them in an Album on Photobucket. They should stay in place until I move them. The reason I use Photobucket is that I can offer a lot of photos for sharing. Is there a way I can post more than 4 on this site? I can re-post them here again and avoid the Photobucket linking. 
I know people would rather just scroll down than click another link.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

patrick1544 said:


> thanks ed. I have them in an album on photobucket. They should stay in place until i move them. The reason i use photobucket is that i can offer a lot of photos for sharing. Is there a way i can post more than 4 on this site? I can re-post them here again and avoid the photobucket linking.
> I know people would rather just scroll down than click another link.











Click on the paper clip in your post box it will open this box.
Click choose file and find your picture and click on it then click save, it will be in the attachment box.
Go to the next choose file and do the same 5 times after that click upload and wait till they upload. 
after they all upload you can do it all over and add a hundred pictures if you want in that same attachment box.

You have to do it in stages of 5 at a time. 
after your done minimize that box and go back to the paper clip in the posting box and click on it then click insert all. 
if you don't go back a second time after you upload them they will show up as a clickable link, when you go back a second time and click insert all they will show up as an actual picture in the thread instead of all having to click a link every time to see a picture.

You see the paper clip? If not let me know, it is an easy fix you have to do in your CP.
If a picture won't upload it is because it is too big, but you see I put yours in so they should post.

I would download yours into your download box from Photobucket then choose the downloaded pictures from there instead of Photobucket. Then if you somehow move your Photobucket pictures they won't be lost here.

When you click the choose file you can just find your pictures where ever they are, say in your computer, camera or downloads files, where ever they are.

Let me know if you need more help, try it with a couple of pictures.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok ED,

Gave it shot.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Ok ED,
> 
> Gave it shot.


You forgot to go back to the paper clip a second time and click insert all.
See how you have to click on the link? That is too time consuming.

Go back and edit, then click on the paper clip and hit insert all, they will show up as a picture instead of having to click on each link to see.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think thats got it, now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> I think thats got it, now.


That is better. It is a lot easier to just look at the picture instead of having to click on each link to view it.

A lot don't go back the second time even after I explain how, it is such an easy thing to do.:dunno:

You learned well Butterfly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah. Thank You . Papa San!


----------



## clickharder (May 20, 2013)

*that's really fine work*

great job on the super detailing and final paint work on the water tower. it will be a sweet feature on your layout.

cheers


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice,great work!!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

VERY nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Glad to share my work.


----------



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice. How much time did you invest in it?


----------



## jprater1 (Mar 24, 2014)

WOW that is cool!!
I have yet to get a nice water tower, or try making one. the detail is really nice


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

What did use for the frost box? There's a nice tutorial in an MRC issues for a scratch built branch line water tower (HO scale). The only thing the article was lacking was a description of the frost box. Otherwise, that water tower is on my build list.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

golfermd said:


> What did use for the frost box? There's a nice tutorial in an MRC issues for a scratch built branch line water tower (HO scale). The only thing the article was lacking was a description of the frost box. Otherwise, that water tower is on my build list.


Educate me on what is the frost box?
Is that the hatch on top?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I found the answer, that is the box built under the center of the tank?
They burned a fire to keep it from freezing?

I never knew that, I guess I never got into how water tanks worked.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes it's a frost box built around the main delivery piping. I guess those towers were subject to big ice clogs.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

From my understanding it's the square structure under the water tank. That is the way it was referred to in that article.


----------

